# Confused.com!



## Allison6778 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey all, 

Our story so far is, we have been trying to conceive for 2 years, been on Clomid for seven months, all tubes clear, bloods fine and DH all ok. Originally we were labelled as "unexplained" however, since having folicle tracking this cycle I have now been told that I have PCOS,  I went back a couple of days later for another scan and was told that I have an endometrioma on my left ovary and that is why they seem to have a "bulky" apperance not because of PCOS, had another scan this morning which showed that I am due to ovulate today but the endometrioma has now shrunk from 6cm to 3cm so it can't be an endometrioma it must be a corpus leutum cyst which is nothing to worry about?!?!?!

Has anyone else out there had a similar experience, I am finding this whole thing very hard, I am up and down like a rollercoaster, I just wish they could agree on what's wrong with me. 

You must be trying for three years in our local area before you qualify for NHS IVF, I have another year to go. 

Thanks and wishing you all lots of sucess on your journeys. 

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Alison, 

Sorry you are having a confusing time of it, it does sound like you are getting a different diagnoses each time,   

If you do have PCOS you would have a characteristic hormone profile as well as the appearance of your ovaries, have they tested that?It might be worth posting on the PCOS threads as lots of the girls there are very knowledgeable about the various symptoms etc,

hope you get some answers soon

Livity x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Alison - if it is PCOS - these posts may help in terms of blood tests that can be used to investigate and identify it definitely.



Tikki said:


> Vixen
> 
> I have apparent severe PCOS and always have raised LH (around 22) and raised testosterone (around 6- along with raised prolactin (300+) and this doesn't change at any point in my cycle so I do not ovulate hence the IVF..
> 
> ...





karenanna said:


> Hi Vixen
> 
> Not sure about the pill question, but I have a very high AMH (anti-mullerian hormone) reading - this link says anything over 48.5 is an indication of PCOS.
> 
> ...


I was treated with metformin for my PCO. I never had any symptons of the sydrome, hence the missing S - symptons include things like: rapid weight gain, hairiness, irregular periods, skin tags.

Hope they can identify what the issue is for you

Karenanna xxx


----------

